# Soaked blankets in crate, but it doesn't smell like pee



## Luther's Momma (Jul 18, 2017)

When I came home today from running some errands (I was gone for maybe less than 2 hours) I let Luther ( 8 months old) out of his crate and his paws, face and areas of his blankets were soaking wet.... but it didn't smell like pee and there were no pee stains on his blankets.

This has happened before but never to the point where his face, paws and blankets are soaked. I have always just assumed that he had been sucking/ chewing on the blankets because they smelled like me ( he does the same thing with my t-shirts) but now I am not too sure... 

If you guys have any ideas as to what could be happening or are having similar issues, your input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you have a camera to put on him when he's in the kennel? Am wondering if he's having extreme anxiety in the kennel while you are gone...


----------



## Luther's Momma (Jul 18, 2017)

I think I might have one...I hope he isn't having anxiety while I'm gone, I would feel horrible


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

If it doesn't smell like urine, I would guess that it could be drool??? Seamus can drool up a storm sometimes although I've never seen it soak through anything...


----------



## Luther's Momma (Jul 18, 2017)

Luther drools a lot too but like you said with your dog, I have never seen him drool enough to soak anything...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Excessive drooling (which is what sounds like is happening) can be triggered by anxiety/stress. Is he used to being crated, do you periodically crate when you are home? or do you only crate when you are leaving?

Consider working with him, helping be more relaxed in the crate, to see it as a more positive place. If you are not, consider feeding him at least one meal a day in his crate, close the door while he is eating, open it just before he is done (to start with) one he is feeling good about that, then leave the door closed for a few seconds after he is done, before you let him out, gradually increase the time you leave the door closed after he is done. When he is not looking, toss some treats into the crate for him to 'find' the next time he goes in. 

Prepare ahead, stuff some Kongs with some yummy food treats, can even use part of his meals (soaked kibble makes great Kong stuffing) you can freeze them to make them last a little longer if need be. Practice while you are home, ask him to go into his crate, give him some warm praise/ a treat or two for going in, and then give him a Kong to work on, (close the door if he is okay with that) stay close by, (to start with), so that he doesn't associate getting the Kong with you leaving. Remember to give him a Kong every time you ask him to go into the crate, especially, while you are building a 'feel good' association with being in the crate, and slowly increase the distance you are from the crate, eventually going outside for a few minutes, while he is working on it. Vary the lengths of time you leave, once you are going out of sight. When you have to go out, remember to give him a Kong to work on, even if over time he doesn't seem to need it. 

Giving them a Kong in the crate helps to create a positive association with being confined, gives them something 'to do', as well as the 'behavior' of laying down and chewing can help them to calm and settle themselves and remain calm while you are gone.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Have you checked his paws? If any irritation is there, he may keep licking & can casuse his paw & wherever he lays down spot wet. 
It can be stress too.. When mine gets stressed, he drools alots & his chest was socking wet as well as his bed. when that happened first time, we thought he pee but we put camera and found out he was sitting on his bed & drooling...

Hope you slove the mystery.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Agree with the excessive drool. However, if he is drinking a lot, sometimes the urine can be so diluted that it doesn't smell.


----------

